# Posenmontage - Probleme mit Wind und Wellen



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

an ein paar Baggerseen zu denen ich ab und an mal fahre, werden 2x im Jahr Forellen eingesetzt. Die guten werden dann natürlich relativ schnell von den Anglern abgefischt und können sich nicht lange im Gewässer halten.

Ich angle meistens mit einer Posenmontage passiv und mit einer Spinnrute aktiv auf die Salmoniden (parallel - ist dort erlaubt).

Mein Hauptproblem: wenn Wind und Strömung gegeben sind, treibt meine Posenmontage nach 2-3 Würfen mit der Spinnerrute soweit ab, dass ich mit dem Spinnangeln aufhören muss, um meine Montage neu auszuwerfen.

Natürlich ist es auf der einen Seite schön, dass die Bienenmaden durch den Drift etwas Spiel bekommen, aber die ganze Geschichte geht mir zu schnell.

Was kann man da tun?

Meine Montage sieht wie folgt aus:

Schnurstopper - Perle - Wackler Pose 4g - Perle - Schnurstopper - Hauptbebleiung - Wirbel - 60cm Vorfach mit einem Bleischrot und 6er Haken 

Als Schnur kommt eine monofile 0,20mm zum Einsatz. Ich glaube, dass der Schnurbogen die ganze Sache verursacht. Der bietet einfach zu viel Angriffsfläche...


----------



## Tricast (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Posenmontage - Probleme mit Wind und Wellen*

Mit einer sinkenden Schnur fischen und die Schnur unter Wasser ziehen. Der Wind kann dann die Schnur und damit den Waggler nicht mehr über den See ziehen. Eine normale Monofile mit etwas Pril entfetten damit sie sinkt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Fr33 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Posenmontage - Probleme mit Wind und Wellen*

Heinz hat es schon beschrieben..... die Schnur muss unter Wasser! Erstmal solltest du die Schnur mit Spüli+Wasser entfetten.....


Dann besser ne Nummer schwerer Fischen - also gerne auch nen 8Gr Waggler... den weiter raus werfen und dann die Rutenspitze eintauchen und Zügig die Schnur unter wasser Kurbeln. Die Rute wird dann so abgelegt, dass rund 10-20cm der Spitze ins Wasser eintauchen!


Ab minute 6:20 sieht man es:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnKVtumP0RA


(Wobei mir der Kollege etwas zu sehr Feedermäßig auswirft).


----------



## Trollwut (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Posenmontage - Probleme mit Wind und Wellen*

Wie wäre es mit einer "umgekehrten" Posenmontage?
Du fädelst die Pose umgekehrt auf die Hauptschnur auf und deine Bebleiung ist oberhalb der Pose, also näher an der Rute. Natürlich muss dann das Blei weiter vom Schwimmer entfernt sein, als das Wasser tief ist.
Dein Blei liegt dann auf Grund, aber deine Pose schwimmt oben. Über die Entfernung Pose - Haken stellst du wie immer deine Tiefe ein.
Deine Pose bleibt auf der Stelle und dient noch immer ideal als Bissanzeiger. Du kannst dadurch auch auf sehr kleine Posen zurückgreifen.

Hat allerdings den klaren Nachteil, dass der Fisch irgendwann das Blei mitzieht, solltest du zu lange warten


Wenn ichs genau bedenke ist das eigentlich ne U-Posenmontage für Waller, nur eben für andere Fische mit der Pose über Wasser


----------



## pike-81 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Posenmontage - Probleme mit Wind und Wellen*

Moinsen!
Oder einfach die Not zur Tugend machen. 
Richte Deinen Angelplatz nach dem Wind aus, und nutze diesen, um eine große Fläche abzusuchen. 
Vielleicht sogar statt dem Waggler eine Segelpose einsetzen. 
Gerade auf neugierige, hungrige Satzforellen sollte das äußerst erfolgreich sein. 
Petri


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Posenmontage - Probleme mit Wind und Wellen*

Mich würde interessieren welche Art von Waggler du überhaupt einsetzt.


----------



## Aloha (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Posenmontage - Probleme mit Wind und Wellen*

Oder auf Grund Angeln und den Köder auftreiben lassen.


----------



## grubenreiner (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Posenmontage - Probleme mit Wind und Wellen*

Du kannst ein e Pose auch hervorragend mit einem Grundblei kombinieren damit sie stationär bleibt.

Entweder als sog. "laying on", also ein Laufblei mit einer Pose dahinter.
http://www.discoverfishing.co.uk/guides/float_ledgering.jpg

oder als "Float Paternoster" da kannst du durch die Längen der Seitenarme auch bestimmen in welcher Tiefe der Köder hängen soll.
(das Bild ist jetzt ne Hecht/Zandermontage, aber alles etwas feiner und dementsprechend geändert geht das auch auf Trutten)
http://www.pikezander.co.uk/fishing_methods/standard_float_paternoster.html


----------

